# Should Mavs try to keep Wang?



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Choices:
1.Yes, Wang is always improving! 
2.No, too many complications with China! 
Please tell me your choice.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I select your #1, as I think Wang wants to become as good as he can be.


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

#1.. I see potential and the positve of his path


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*...*

1.Yes, Wang is always improving! 

But it'd be nice to the Sixers get him.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by *dmilesai *
> 
> 
> But it'd be nice to the Sixers get him.


Why?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it is a good question, but doesn't depend on your options that you've got listed.

What it comes down to is money vs production for the Mavericks. Last year he backed up three positions and played decently well and yes, he did seem to be improving.

However, with the Mavericks taking on and signing more LT contracts by the second, first in Raef, then going after Rashard, I don't think Wang is needed. If they were to keep any of their free agents, they should keep Najera.

First, the Mavericks are a great offensive team, but very sub-par when it comes to defense. They need more quality defensive players to come off the bench for them, not more offense-minded players, which Wang defintely is.

Since they paid Raef, the center position is now a lock. Bradley and Raef are taking the 48 minutes there. At the PF slot, you have Dirk, who is going to get his 35mpg. That leaves about 13mpg there to dish out to other players. At the SF slot, if Dallas lands Rashard, they will also have 13mpg there.

I think those 26 minutes should be occupied by guys who can come in and provide some D, because Dallas will always have a couple scorers on the floor.

Maybe they can sign and trade Wang to a team, maybe the Spurs, for a defensive stopped like Bruce Bowen or to the Blazers for a nice, defensive minded player in Ruben Patterson. That's just my take.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I think he'll end up on some other team, as well. Signing Raef to a long term contract virtually assures that there are not any minutes left over for Wang.

I still don't understand the Mavs wanting to go after Lewis either, as he and Dirk play the same positions. 

I think the Mavs need to start taking the roster they have and shore up their defense, which is wanting. If they hired a defensive guru to spend some time on rotations and positioning alone, it would help this team more than signing any other offensive minded player.


----------



## SeriousSummer (Jul 21, 2002)

Mavs should trade Wang & TAW to Golden State for D. Fortson and some filler--probably Sura. Although I'd like it to be Wang, TAW & Sekularic for Fortson & Jiri Welsch.

Both teams get rid of a player & contract they don't want. Mavs get rid of TAW and the Warriors get rid of Fortson. Both four year contracts and very close to the same amount.

Mavs can use Fortson for defense and rebounding, and Golden State seems to want Wang. The other players are primarily filler.

What do you think?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *SeriousSummer *
> Mavs should trade Wang & TAW to Golden State for D. Fortson and some filler--probably Sura. Although I'd like it to be Wang, TAW & Sekularic for Fortson & Jiri Welsch.
> 
> Both teams get rid of a player & contract they don't want. Mavs get rid of TAW and the Warriors get rid of Fortson. Both four year contracts and very close to the same amount.
> ...


What do I think? I think you have the right idea in getting someone who is defensive minded in a trade, but what you and I may want doesn't count, sad to say. Only Cuban can take his team to where the fans what it to go - to the championship series and win it all. But you , and I, and most knowledgeable fans know that defense is what it takes and Cuban has to make that commitment, as well as the coaches & players.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Wow, that is actually an awesome deal that I think Cuban could very well jump at... but do you think Golden State would take on AW's contract?

They've already had to suffer several years living on the Dampier, Sura and Foyle deals.


----------



## ShTBrEaK75211 (Jul 16, 2002)

As much I like Wang. I don't think we should keep him. We don't have the minutes we want. And yes, its complicating with China. So I think that if Wang wanted more minutes and get somewhere, it would with another team...perhaps Golden State.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I see no potential in Wang or Ming for that matter. The style of Basketball is to different. Ming will have a bettr career than Wang just because of his hieght. But bieng tall and soft only gets you different versions of Shawn Bradley and if your still waiting for him to become a star you are the most optimistic person in the world. Racial unity is great and the rainbow coalition is proud but lets get a real big man down low.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

2


----------



## Coach Calipari (Aug 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I see no potential in Wang or Ming for that matter. The style of Basketball is to different. Ming will have a bettr career than Wang just because of his hieght. But bieng tall and soft only gets you different versions of Shawn Bradley and if your still waiting for him to become a star you are the most optimistic person in the world. Racial unity is great and the rainbow coalition is proud but lets get a real big man down low.


Why are you being so critical about Chinese players? I think Wang did a great job in his 2nd season with the Mavs, he's shooting better than almost anyone in the L (above 40% 3pt) he is young and is only getting better!! All he needs is playing time, and I dont see what the style of basketball has to do with a player's potetntial. He might be tall and soft, but he showed last year that he's able to score in different ways. Big players dont neccessarily have to score in the low post as long as they can score from the outside, look at nowitzki... he gets his points mostly from outside shots, so why aren't you picking on him instead? Obviously your opinion on Wang is biased. Why's Ming brought into this conversation anyway? let me guess.... because he's Chinese?? This thread is only about Wang, so why do you have to show so much hatred towards Chinese basketball players?? Saying Ming will have a better career than Wang just because of his height, its like saying that Bradley would have a better career than lafrentz, which is plain stupid. Obviously Wang's career will never flourish with the mavs as they are stacked at the C spot, but when Wang can get more PT from joining another team and gets to show his stuff, youll have to eat your words.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1st Of all I am not biased against Chinese players. Wang would be good at a sf spot on some team that needed a shooter that could not create his own shot. Wang does not have the instinct of an North American center. He his a finese player. The center spot in the nba (if you want to win championships) is a warriors spot. As an avis Mavericks fan who watched about 55 games this year, I am making a judgement on the play I saw from him. BE REAL,if he was really that good (as a center)he would have gotten more playing time. Im not saying Wang and Ming cant shoot but Who wants a center who always opts for the 3 pointer? You want a center who can bang down low. This they cant do because that is not the mentality of the CBA. Look @ how Ming was Dominated by that 6'6" guy.

And Dirk is willing to get in the mix down low which is why he can get open looks from the perimeter. And plus he plays small forward most of the time he doesnt have to go down low.

And if you think the Mavs are stacked at the center position you are sadly mistaken. We have one center, LaFrentz, he can (1.)play DOWN LOW, (2.) shoot.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I see no potential in Wang or Ming for that matter. The style of Basketball is to different. Ming will have a bettr career than Wang just because of his hieght. But bieng tall and soft only gets you different versions of Shawn Bradley and if your still waiting for him to become a star you are the most optimistic person in the world. Racial unity is great and the rainbow coalition is proud but lets get a real big man down low.


How did you know Ming or even Wang couldn't post in the future???


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The day Shaq, Wallace( all of them), Zo, Keem, Ewing, MIller, and 40 other people let themseves get backed down by some one a LOT weaker then them will be the day...I cant even think of an anology good enough. Seriously who wants to be the established NBA center or Pf who is the 1st to get dominated by pure shooters in the low post?


----------



## ever (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> The day Shaq, Wallace( all of them), Zo, Keem, Ewing, MIller, and 40 other people let themseves get backed down by some one a LOT weaker then them will be the day...I cant even think of an anology good enough. Seriously who wants to be the established NBA center or Pf who is the 1st to get dominated by pure shooters in the low post?


So did you watch the US-China Exhibition game?

The fact is: Yao Ming is NOT that weak (as what you thought he is), he can bang inside, and he blocked 6 shots too!!!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*A Wang Zhi Zhi trade...*

Hakeem Olajuwon, Eric Montross, Michael Stewart, and Mamadou N'Dyaiae to the Mavs; Wang Zhi Zhi, Shawn Bradley, and Avery Johnson to the Raptors

Toronto would do it because it would shave $1.7 mil off the payroll and therefore GUARANTEE that the Raptors WOULD NOT get hit with the dreaded luxury tax next season. Toronto doesn't want Hakeem anymore, either, and they'd probably be willing to give Wang 20-25 minutes/game to see what he could do. Hell, I think Wang would START up in Toronto if this trade happened.

Mark Cuban would obviously do it. If Hakeem can be healthy for the playoffs, seriously who would you rather have out there at center vs. the Lakers or the Spurs or the Kings, Hakeem Olajuwon or Wang Zhi Zhi? Hakeem could finish out the final two seasons of his career as a defensive specialist for a championship contender, which beats the hell out of finishing his career for a .500 team that doesn't even really want him around anymore!

Dallas AIN'T gonna be able to get Alonzo Mourning, so it's looking like Hakeem is the best center that Mark Cuban is going to be able to get. DO THE DEAL, DALLAS!

What do you fellers think about this proposed trade?


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> lets get a real big man down low.


So who do you suggest we go after? The only big man on the market is Kandi, and he's a Restricted Free Agent. Dallas will have to pay him more than 4.5 million to get him (he wants a max contract which he's not worth). Since Dallas is already over the cap they can not give him more than 4.5 million even if they wanted to.

I think you guys are also forgetting that in order for a trade to work Dallas has to take back en equal amount of salaries as they give up. That's why a resigned Wang+TAW for Fortson, and Sura won't work. TAW makes WAY too much money. Wang+Avery Johnson for Fortson+Sura would work though.

Personally I'd like to see Wang stay I just don't think it's going to happen.

How about a resigned Wang for Melvin Ely who is yet unsigned in LA? That might work.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If I were the Mavs I would keep him.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TexasG</b>!
> So who do you suggest we go after? The only big man on the market is Kandi, and he's a Restricted Free Agent. Dallas will have to pay him more than 4.5 million to get him (he wants a max contract which he's not worth). Since Dallas is already over the cap they can not give him more than 4.5 million even if they wanted to.
> 
> I think you guys are also forgetting that in order for a trade to work Dallas has to take back en equal amount of salaries as they give up. That's why a resigned Wang+TAW for Fortson, and Sura won't work. TAW makes WAY too much money. Wang+Avery Johnson for Fortson+Sura would work though.
> ...


This is the year of the one and done. His mentality MIGHT be screw the clippers Ill play for cheap one year on another high calibur team and then make my money. But I dont know. What Im saying is we dont even need a star @ the 5/4 just someone who is willing to play devils advocate and maybe even get a rep as a bad boy. The reason I'm "down" on Wang is he is not really effective unless he is scoring and on a team where you already have 4 20-30pt scorers he wont pan out. Coming off the bench I wouldnt mind keeping him but as a starter that would make the Mavs depend too much on the "go up by 20 and use that as our defense techniq". 

The whole point also would be to get rid of Tariq or Johnson's contract. These are two people who will probably only see garbage time, but with the Mavs style almost every game goes to the final minute before one team or the other goes up by 10-15 pts.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> This is the year of the one and done. His mentality MIGHT be screw the clippers Ill play for cheap one year on another high calibur team and then make my money.


Since he is a restricted free agent, he has the right on to sign a offer sheet, which then the Clippers can match, if they don't, the offer sheet becomes offical, and he would go to his new team... BUT if he was signed for the expection, I think the Clippers would match to get him on the cheap for a year...

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Since he is a restricted free agent, he has the right on to sign a offer sheet, which then the Clippers can match, if they don't, the offer sheet becomes offical, and he would go to his new team... BUT if he was signed for the expection, I think the Clippers would match to get him on the cheap for a year...
> ...


I didnt even think about that


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*I think GSW will jump all over the Wang trade.. but I doubt TAW... though*

Probly a sign and trade.. I sincerely doubt the warriors will give up ANYONE from their last two drafts.. you can quote me on that.. but they probly are willing to drop a couple of ending salaries to sweeten the deal. But mark my words.. GSW is rebuilding as usual and will not be willing to take on long term contracts with no compensating play. 

How bout.. Nick the quick with Wang for Fortson, Mills ( contract ending soon ) Sura ( Contract ending soon ) since you need SG and SF's..


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: I think GSW will jump all over the Wang trade.. but I doubt TAW... though*



> Originally posted by <b>NISMO</b>!
> Probly a sign and trade.. I sincerely doubt the warriors will give up ANYONE from their last two drafts.. you can quote me on that.. but they probly are willing to drop a couple of ending salaries to sweeten the deal. But mark my words.. GSW is rebuilding as usual and will not be willing to take on long term contracts with no compensating play.
> 
> How bout.. Nick the quick with Wang for Fortson, Mills ( contract ending soon ) Sura ( Contract ending soon ) since you need SG and SF's..


SG? Don't catch too many Mavs games do you? The Mavs have this guy named Michael Finley. Maybe you've heard of him.

Here's the rumors I've been hearing with regards to G.S. Considering the fact that if Wang is signed to a contract larger than $2 million and then traded to G.S. that would make Wang a BYC player. That means that Dallas can only take back salaries that equal half of what Wang is signed to. The only player that Dallas would want off the Warriors (that's within reason) is Danny Fortson. That means that in order for this trade to work Dallas would more than likely have to send Wang (signed at $2 mil) plus Avery Johnson to G.S. for Fortson.

The only way G.S. can get their hands on NVE is by giving up Jamison, and we all know that isn't going to happen. I wouldn't look for any big trades to come out of the whole Wang situation.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wang and AJ for Fortson might be worth it. Too bad, I thought that the Mavs of the future was gonna be...

Cr - Wang
PF - LaFrentz
SF - Dirk
SG - Finely
PG - Nash

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Wang and AJ for Fortson might be worth it. Too bad, I thought that the Mavs of the future was gonna be...
> 
> Cr - Wang
> ...


Well if they dont sign Wang or sign and trade him it will most likely be
C-Lafraentz
P-Dirk
S-Finley
S-Van Exel
P-Nash

wich would leave us no real bench : Griffin and Najarra are the only 2 worth mentioning

Makes you wonder if we underestimate Van Exel...


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> Well if they dont sign Wang or sign and trade him it will most likely be
> C-Lafraentz
> ...


I have to disagree with you about the Mavs bench. The Mavs bench is actually pretty solid. According to Nellie the starting lineup will actually look like this ... 

C - Eschmeyer
PF - Raef
SF - Dirk
SG - Finley
PG - Nash

Bench - NVE, Najera, Griffen, TAW, AJ, Bradley, and whoever else is signed this offseason.

NVE of coarse brings instant offence off the bench, not to mention an All Star quality backup to Nash. Najera, Griffen, and TAW bring instand defense. TAW was given his huge contract based on his defense. Think of him as a taller more athletic version of Greg Buckner. Bradley pretty much sucks but will give you a least a couple of blocks a game, and AJ will probably ride the pine most of the year. Overall that's not bad bench.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TexasG</b>!
> I have to disagree with you about the Mavs bench. The Mavs bench is actually pretty solid. According to Nellie the starting lineup will actually look like this ...
> 
> C - Eschmeyer
> ...


Nick Van Exel - You are 100% correct. Instant offense off the bench.Got them back into a lot of games single-handedly. Flaw: has a tendency to shot too much and play by himself.

Najara - correct. Defensive guru and nows thats why hes here. willing to play the other teams pf/sf/g aggresivly and effectively.

Griffen- another Najara but a little better on offense.

Bradley - better then we realize but not good enough. Actually has a nice jumper if he can make it to the offensive end of the court. Just not thuggish enough.

Eschmeyer - ? Why would this guy start? He has shown me nothing that says hes the answer to rebounding and inside presence problems. Has shown a flash or two of defesive skills but really...Eschmeyer...in the west?...

TAW - Has never done anything in his career to warrent the money hes getting or as to what your saying about defense. Can he gaurd Kobe?Bibby?Christie?T-Mac?Bobby J.?Carter?R.Miller? T. Parker? Dre Miller? Francis? Mobley? The list goes on.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Nick Van Exel - You are 100% correct. Instant offense off the bench.Got them back into a lot of games single-handedly. Flaw: has a tendency to shot too much and play by himself.
> ...


NVE should be better with more time in Nellie's system. Eschmeyer is starting because Bradley sucks so much. He has a bigger body, and hustles on every play. He's not as gifted, and his stats show it but overall he's still better than Bradley.

As for TAW ... like I said the whole reason he got that contract is because of his defense. He's a very similar player to Doug Christie. His offense is not much to talk about but when heathy his defense is.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree Eshmeyer will start but he's probably the kind of player who gets start but average only about 12 mpg. I think Mavs want to move LaFrentz to PF so Eshmeyer is my choice to start at C.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TexasG</b>!
> 
> 
> NVE should be better with more time in Nellie's system. Eschmeyer is starting because Bradley sucks so much. He has a bigger body, and hustles on every play. He's not as gifted, and his stats show it but overall he's still better than Bradley.
> ...




Bradley is better than we like to admit. Why didnt we see more of him playing last year. I'm not trying to argue or dsispute you. Just trying to get some info.

That crap about TAW ill have to see to believe though...


----------

